# BlueStar--Makes Blood Glow for Tracking



## XTH (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a picture from the products advertisements.....


----------



## XTH (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I am a licensed distributor of the product and it is relatively inexpensive...I would be glad to hear from you....


----------



## Slate Creek (Mar 26, 2004)

what's the price?


----------



## XTH (Feb 27, 2006)

The price is $20.50 / kit. There are 2 types of kits, the hunting kit---includes 2 sets of tablets and a sprayer bottle, and the refill kit---includes 4 sets of tablets. Shipping & handling is extra, usually around $4-$5 no matter how many kits you get. Sales Tax is applicable if you are from WI. Any other questions or for a copy of a sheet telling more about it can be requested at [email protected].


----------

